
The quest to help astronauts sleep better - pmcpinto
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170509-the-quest-to-help-astronauts-sleep-better
======
onmobiletemp
Jesus i hate this style of journalism. S/he goes on and on with useless
descriptions of what the room looked like and tries to make a novel of the
fucking thing. Horrible.

------
chiph
Why no pillows on the ISS? Weight? Fear of being smothered if it floats around
and covers your nose & mouth? Can't be washed there?

~~~
bad_alloc
Pillows help to keep the head elevated when lying on the back or on the
shoulder. Since the astronauts are in zero-G, there's probably no real need
for that.

